# Now after 3 months



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

Hello everyone, Ive been a bit quiet here since we made our decision to move further north to Sonora. It is a completely different experience than in Playa Ventura, Guerrero, but I am finding myself much happier and so as a couple we are happier as well ha ha. (My Mexican husband could have lived anywhere, but he watched me struggle to find my way, and is relieved we have made this move)

So we are in Puerto Penasco; a funny place cause it's almost 2 towns in one. On the beach side it is resorts, hotels, condos, gated communities; you could go with life never even needing to speak Spanish or immerse in the culture...but that is not for us. We live in el centro, have only Spanish speaking neighbors, and taking part in more cultural events- Christmas Eve pozoli's and games for the kids, and have been invited to many family occasions; some with new friends, and some with old friends of my husband. I am starting Spanish classes next week- I feel like I'm about to burst into fluency, but man there are just so many words ha ha!! We have a tiny house and yard that fenced so Sam has a place to hang out. We laughed the other day standing outside cause we saw this group of about 4 dogs come flying around the corner of our little street and up the road. A minute later the dog catcher truck came by. Those darn pups were so smart!

There is an area here that is really struggling outside of town, and I have started volunteering out there at a little community center, teaching English to adults and just hanging out with the little kids. This place feeds people 5 days a week, and is trying to help people gain skills that may help them find jobs. The economy crashed here a few years back and there are so many people living in poverty. It feels good to contribute. 

The other cool thing is I got to see my daughters after almost a year; the ticket to Guerrero and the trip was just to much ($750) as opposed to $150 to get here. We have taken some overnite trips to explore, and area planning a month trip to go back to Guerrero (trying to sell our house) and maybe go to Oaxaca and Chiappas since I haven't visited there, and revisit the pyramids. Oh and there are also 12 step meeting in English and Spanish, and it's safe to go out at nite, unlike in Playa Ventura. 

So we try things, we adjust, we try other things. Who knows what will be next. We are renting so we can make new decisions whenever we want to. I continue to love Mexico and my life has been ever changed...and so it goes. Viva!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Terry, welcome back. I've been following your progress by reading your blog ... from time to time. Life is a never ending journey!


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

"about to burst into fluency"...Terry, you have a way with words, so that is not surprising.

Living anywhere with a supportive spouse is easier, isn't it? And one who supports moving when you are struggling, the best.


----------



## ellibelli (Apr 11, 2013)

welcome to penasco--hope we will cross paths at some point  there's always opportunities to volunteer and help the community--which helps improve our spanish, and also helps to make friends! sounds like you are happy!


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

Yes I am teaching English out at the community center 3 days a week, and they help me with my Spanish- and I am taking Spanish classes thru I-Speak as well. I'm learning my way around town, still get lost some. My dog Sam and I have explored different beaches, and really love it by Las Conchas where there doesn't seem to be the volcanic rock with all it's holes and dips that trip Sam in low tide- I was worried he'd break his leg. I also go to a nearby park alot cause he LOVES the grass (we have none at home), and so do I. There's a huge statue of a shrimp ha ha in the middle of the park. So after almost 11 months in Mexico I'm going to northern Ca for 2 weeks at the end of April, to see my daughters and take care of a couple of things. 
I wonder how that will feel....
I also found a place that loans out paperbacks in English -yipee!...and I'm lovin' this! I did get a library card, but not too many fiction books there. Yeah I am much happier here, feel like I'm contributing, and learning...the lessons continue ha ha, especially for patience- guess I still have to learn it some....


----------

